# Voopoo Drag Warranty help



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Hi everyone. I would just like to find out what kind of warranty does one get on the Drag mod? I am having issues and my mod is barely 2 months old. Two things....the mod switches off by itself and does not restart on the normal 5 click. It only works again after I remove the batteries and replace them a few seconds later. This only helps for a while as the mod does the same thing again and again. Also for some reason the usb thing also mess around. Basicly i think something is up with the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Hi everyone. I would just like to find out what kind of warranty does one get on the Drag mod? I am having issues and my mod is barely 2 months old. Two things....the mod switches off by itself and does not restart on the normal 5 click. It only works again after I remove the batteries and replace them a few seconds later. This only helps for a while as the mod does the same thing again and again. Also for some reason the usb thing also mess around. Basicly i think something is up with the mod



Just double check that you haven't incorrectly rewrapped your batteries. Check that battery terminals aren't bent ( can happen if mod is dropped) and if none of those are a problem take it back and ask the store for help. Under two months they should help you out happily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

@Spyro is correct. Reputable vendors in SA offer a 6 month warranty. I would suggest taking the mod back to the store to test it and get a replacement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Spyro is correct. Reputable vendors in SA offer a 6 month warranty. I would suggest taking the mod back to the store to test it and get a replacement.


Problem is I did take it back to the shop where I bought it and they told me that if the mod was a month old they would have helped me but if I book it in now they will send it to China when they send stock back and they said most probably it will be replaced but it will only be send back to SA when they order stock again which can take 3 to 4 months.... this I think is totally ridiculous

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Just double check that you haven't incorrectly rewrapped your batteries. Check that battery terminals aren't bent ( can happen if mod is dropped) and if none of those are a problem take it back and ask the store for help. Under two months they should help you out happily.


Hi. They batteries was tested and they charge perfectly. No dents nothing. Mod was never dropped and terminals are also fine. My problem is that the shop say that the mod only has 1 month warranty from them and 3 months from the supplier which I doubt is true. They said that the mod would have to be send back to their supplier overseas and can take 3 to 4 months for it to get back. That is bs if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/3/18)

I don't mean a bad battery. Just that the wraps may be a little too big causing the battery to disconnect and reconnect. Happened to me before. This will only be the case if you have rewrapped batteries.

Google the consumer protection act and see if what they are doing is legal. It's been a while since I read it. So I'm not totally sure RE sending back to China. Doesn't seem right to me though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Problem is I did take it back to the shop where I bought it and they told me that if the mod was a month old they would have helped me but if I book it in now they will send it to China when they send stock back and they said most probably it will be replaced but it will only be send back to SA when they order stock again which can take 3 to 4 months.... this I think is totally ridiculous


With the consumer protection act in place, I wonder why some vendors still refuse to acknowledge it and cover the customers for 6 months. This is the main reason why I always read vendors warranty policy before making any purchases. Reputable vendors like Vape Cartel, Sir Vape etc will replace a device if it is found defective with no issues.

Not sure what you can do in a case like this. Maybe some of the other forum members can advise you on what steps you can take.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

@Spyro didn't you have a similar experience at a vendor with your AL85? Or was that someone else...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Spyro didn't you have a similar experience at a vendor with your AL85? Or was that someone else...


No that must have been someone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> With the consumer protection act in place, I wonder why some vendors still refuse to acknowledge it and cover the customers for 6 months. This is the main reason why I always read vendors warranty policy before making any purchases. Reputable vendors like Vape Cartel, Sir Vape etc will replace a device if it is found defective with no issues.
> 
> Not sure what you can do in a case like this. Maybe some of the other forum members can advise you on what steps you can take.


I am not sure. Thing is I bought from this shop Vapeowave many times. And they seem legit but I don't think what they doing is right. I am going to the shop tomorrow again so will see what they have to say. Just needed some ammo you know...thanks for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I don't mean a bad battery. Just that the wraps may be a little too big causing the battery to disconnect and reconnect. Happened to me before. This will only be the case if you have rewrapped batteries.
> 
> Google the consumer protection act and see if what they are doing is legal. It's been a while since I read it. So I'm not totally sure RE sending back to China. Doesn't seem right to me though.


Sorry. No the batteries arent rewrapped. I will google and see what I can use as ammo. Don't feel what they doing is fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> No that must have been someone else.


I was referring to @Spyro I think a while back he had a AL85 mod which was defective within the 6 month period and the vendor didn't want to replace it as he said they have a 3 month warranty and not 6 months.

According to the Consumer Protection Act, the vendor HAS to replace your device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (11/3/18)

@daniel craig Nope, not me. I have been fortunate enough to never have a mod break. Touch wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

Spyro said:


> @daniel craig Nope, not me. I have been fortunate enough to never have a mod break. Touch wood.


Me too, since the Time I used a Twisp Neo back in 2012/2013, I have only ever experienced the automatic puff detection weakening on the Twisp neo and automatic Clearo and the battery giving up on my manual (button) Clearo. Other than this, none of my mods have ever given me trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/3/18)

May be u can try upgrading the firmware. 
Can u check and tell what is the current version of the firmware on the mod. 
If it's not V1.0.0.1 u can upgrade. 
Its available for the drag on their website. Below is the link. 

http://en.voopootech.com/download-support

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Spyro didn't you have a similar experience at a vendor with your AL85? Or was that someone else...


No that was me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> I was referring to @Spyro I think a while back he had a AL85 mod which was defective within the 6 month period and the vendor didn't want to replace it as he said they have a 3 month warranty and not 6 months.
> 
> According to the Consumer Protection Act, the vendor HAS to replace your device.


I appreciate your advise and help. I did Google the Consumer protection act and yes I also saw that they have to give me a 6 month warranty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/3/18)

Print it out and put it on the table when you go back. Highlight all the important parts and you won't need to argue for long.


Anton Erasmus said:


> I appreciate your advise and help. I did Google the Consumer protection act and yes I also saw that they have to give me a 6 month warranty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (11/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Hi. They batteries was tested and they charge perfectly. No dents nothing. Mod was never dropped and terminals are also fine. My problem is that the shop say that the mod only has 1 month warranty from them and 3 months from the supplier which I doubt is true. They said that the mod would have to be send back to their supplier overseas and can take 3 to 4 months for it to get back. That is bs if you ask me.


This is true, all mods have a 1 month warranty, due to voopoo having no service centre here. Before it was 3 months. Suppliers only give one month.


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> May be u can try upgrading the firmware.
> Can u check and tell what is the current version of the firmware on the mod.
> If it's not V1.0.0.1 u can upgrade.
> Its available for the drag on their website. Below is the link.


Hi. The firmware loaded is the current v1.0.0.1
I also thought of that but don't know what is up with the mod


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Print it out and put it on the table when you go back. Highlight all the important parts and you won't need to argue for long.


Thanks. My thought exactly. Really appreciate it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/3/18)

Problem here is. And im speaking out of experience. Some these so called "reputable" seller advises that they have a 3 month warranty as the supplier only has a 3 month warranty (smok as an example). However what these vendors fail to realize is that they are bound to THEIR OWN countrie's policies, i.e. CPA and not to that of China. I was in the exact same predicament. And sure i could have taken them to court and would have won without a doubt. But paying 5k laywer for for a 1k mod doesnt add up and unfortunately these vendors know it. In the end i just stop supporting them and spread the word that these vendors should not be used

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ahmed Kara (11/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> May be u can try upgrading the firmware.
> Can u check and tell what is the current version of the firmware on the mod.
> If it's not V1.0.0.1 u can upgrade.
> Its available for the drag on their website. Below is the link.
> ...


There is a bad batch of faulty drags, try upgrading the firmware by downloading the software. A lot of people mess juice in the 510 pin also as I have seen before on the drag and the mod starts konking out. Try opening the mod and check if juice went inside. Just a suggestion brother. I know the one month warranty is bs thing. If you need help pm me I can refer you to a mod repair guy.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Hi. The firmware loaded is the current v1.0.0.1
> I also thought of that but don't know what is up with the mod



I will check if there is an option to flash/factory reset the firmware. Sounds like a software issue to me as when u reboot it fixes the issue.


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> This is true, all mods have a 1 month warranty, due to voopoo having no service centre here. Before it was 3 months. Suppliers only give one month.


I hear you but not according to the Consumer protection act. It clearly states 6 months. I think it is totally unacceptable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> There is a bad batch of faulty drags, try upgrading the firmware by downloading the software. A lot of people mess juice in the 510 pin also as I have seen before on the drag and the mod starts konking out. Try opening the mod and check if juice went inside. Just a suggestion brother. I know the one month warranty is bs thing. If you need help pm me I can refer you to a mod repair guy.


I understand what you say but dude the mod is just about 2 months old. When it works it works fine but as I mentioned after a short while it is dead. Only starts up again when batteries are removed and replaced


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> There is a bad batch of faulty drags, try upgrading the firmware by downloading the software. A lot of people mess juice in the 510 pin also as I have seen before on the drag and the mod starts konking out. Try opening the mod and check if juice went inside. Just a suggestion brother. I know the one month warranty is bs thing. If you need help pm me I can refer you to a mod repair guy.


Don't u think that will void the warranty.


----------



## daniel craig (11/3/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> This is true, all mods have a 1 month warranty, due to voopoo having no service centre here. Before it was 3 months. Suppliers only give one month.


Irrespective of the warranty period the manufacturer gives the vendor, the consumer should get his 6 month warranty. 

When I buy anything electronic, I expect a 6 month warranty because thats what I know I should be getting without having to go online and look at the T's and C's. If a certain device only has a 1 month warranty, this should be told to me before I purchase the device because I'll be buying it thinking it has a 6 month warranty.

Imagine if I buy a TV from Dion Wired and it gives up after 3 months and the store tells me Samsung only gives them a 1 month warranty and therefore, they can't do anything about it. (just an example). 

Whenever a warranty period is less than 6 months, I feel I should be made aware of it without having to read up online because I'll always be thinking the warranty for most things in SA are 6 months as per the CPA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will check if there is an option to flash/factory reset the firmware. Sounds like a software issue to me as when u reboot it fixes the issue.


Doubt its software related. But the shop will be seeing me tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (11/3/18)

Try reflashing the firmware, I've just done this on my Voopoo Alpha One to see if it'll help sort out the "new coil" message that I'm getting multiple times during the day. Some guys on reddit have had success doing this.

FIRMWARE UPDATE TUTORIAL/SOFTWARE GUIDE ...


Link to voopoo software..here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> Irrespective of the warranty period the manufacturer gives the vendor, the consumer should get his 6 month warranty.
> 
> When I buy anything electronic, I expect a 6 month warranty because thats what I know I should be getting without having to go online and look at the T's and C's. If a certain device only has a 1 month warranty, this should be told to me before I purchase the device because I'll be buying it thinking it has a 6 month warranty.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree with you totally. Will see what I can get right tomorrow at the vape shop


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

Alex said:


> Try reflashing the firmware, I've just done this on my Voopoo Alpha One to see if it'll help sort out the "new coil" message that I'm getting multiple times during the day. Some guys on reddit have had success doing this.
> 
> FIRMWARE UPDATE TUTORIAL/SOFTWARE GUIDE ...
> 
> ...



Hi. Thank you. I did this 2 days ago when the mod started doing this. Still does the same thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anton Erasmus (11/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Problem here is. And im speaking out of experience. Some these so called "reputable" seller advises that they have a 3 month warranty as the supplier only has a 3 month warranty (smok as an example). However what these vendors fail to realize is that they are bound to THEIR OWN countrie's policies, i.e. CPA and not to that of China. I was in the exact same predicament. And sure i could have taken them to court and would have won without a doubt. But paying 5k laywer for for a 1k mod doesnt add up and unfortunately these vendors know it. In the end i just stop supporting them and spread the word that these vendors should not be used


Thank you for your response. I do get what you saying but this is my only mod and I am not in a position to buy a new mod as I bought a new mod nearly 2 months ago. I promise you that if they dont make this right I will never support them again and will definitely spread the word. But I am still hoping for the best .


----------



## Mr. B (12/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Problem here is. And im speaking out of experience. Some these so called "reputable" seller advises that they have a 3 month warranty as the supplier only has a 3 month warranty (smok as an example). However what these vendors fail to realize is that they are bound to THEIR OWN countrie's policies, i.e. CPA and not to that of China. I was in the exact same predicament. And sure i could have taken them to court and would have won without a doubt. But paying 5k laywer for for a 1k mod doesnt add up and unfortunately these vendors know it. In the end i just stop supporting them and spread the word that these vendors should not be used


For future reference you can also approach small claims court for amounts in dispute of under R15k or R20k. It's informal; quick; and doesn't require a lawyer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Apollo (12/3/18)

This is why I do not support this particular shop anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> For future reference you can also approach small claims court for amounts in dispute of under R15k or R20k. It's informal; quick; and doesn't require a lawyer.



Thanks for clearing this up @Mr. B , I had this question in my head ever since @SmokeyJoe mentioned about legal charges involved if we want to file a case under CPA, but dint ask because did want the thread to go off topic.


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Okay guys. I managed to get the shop to agree. So now the choice do I stay with the Drag or do I change to the Voopoo Too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/3/18)

Drag!! the VP2 is fugly 


Anton Erasmus said:


> Okay guys. I managed to get the shop to agree. So now the choice do I stay with the Drag or do I change to the Voopoo Too?


.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/18)

Definitely drag for the performance. But the paint on the drag doesn't stay. I am using a silicone sleeve still it somehow gets scratches on it. Do u have a choice of choosing something completely different ?



Anton Erasmus said:


> Okay guys. I managed to get the shop to agree. So now the choice do I stay with the Drag or do I change to the Voopoo Too?


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Definitely drag for the performance. But the paint on the drag doesn't stay. I am using a silicone sleeve still it somehow gets scratches on it. Do u have a choice of choosing something completely different ?


I do yes but I really liked how the Drag worked. Just thought the Too might be a bit of an upgrade


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/3/18)

Th


Anton Erasmus said:


> I do yes but I really liked how the Drag worked. Just thought the Too might be a bit of an upgrade



The only disappointed I have with the drag is the paint job. Try to find out how is the paint job on the too. If it's better then I will say go for the too.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/3/18)

You will probably also find that you are responsible for all the shipping costs!


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> You will probably also find that you are responsible for all the shipping costs!


Luckily the shop is not far from me.


----------



## Alex (20/3/18)

The Alpha One is the bestest

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Hi everyone. I would just like to find out what kind of warranty does one get on the Drag mod? I am having issues and my mod is barely 2 months old. Two things....the mod switches off by itself and does not restart on the normal 5 click. It only works again after I remove the batteries and replace them a few seconds later. This only helps for a while as the mod does the same thing again and again. Also for some reason the usb thing also mess around. Basicly i think something is up with the mod



Just ignoring the consumer protection act for a second, the official warranty on a Voopoo Drag is 3 months.

The store does not really have a choice but to fix or replace it.


----------



## Anton Erasmus (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Just ignoring the consumer protection act for a second, the official warranty on a Voopoo Drag is 3 months.
> 
> The store does not really have a choice but to fix or replace it.


Yes they did agree after I showed them the video. So now can't decide what mod to get. Was thinking about the Voopoo Drag again or the Voopoo Too but heard many stories about the doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/3/18)

Anton Erasmus said:


> Luckily the shop is not far from me.



Yeah, but China is.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/3/18)

Glad, they came through @Anton Erasmus ... good luck with your choice. I think Matt from 'Suck My Mod' ultimately preferred the build quality of the Drag.


----------



## Vino1718 (21/3/18)

My friend had the same issue. He thought the issue arose after he upgraded the firmware, turns out juice leaked from his dripper straight through the 510pin. He opened and dried the internals and everything was fine after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

